# a pleco and his mysterious colours



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I moved my common pleco to a new tank about a week ago. From the time I bought him at the lfs to the day after the move he always looked the same. The morning after I moved him I noticed he had some lighter spots on him... I thought he was totally stressed out but other times during the day he was fine. This has been going on for almost a week now. The gravel in the new tank is much lighter compared to the old one... Is he trying to pull a vanishing act on me? I didnt know they were part chameleon....
The lighter areas appear as spots all down his side, I certainly would not call it a lighter "patch". Is this stress or is he just trying to adapt to new surroundings?


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pictures could help.. you don't always get the pleco you think...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

It is a common pleco, there are pics in my album
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=128&pictureid=953
but I cant really get a good pic of the lighter spots...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

maybe you are imagining things..what have you been smokin......
very often when a fish is moved and trying to get used to their new quarters; they will become washed out.give it a week and he should come around... unless the lightness of the gravel is bothering him.


----------

